# Fiesta MK5 Wishbone replacement



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

I need a little advice if there's any mechanics in here...

Just got myself a little run about/project in the form of a 2000 Fiesta 1.25 Zetec.

The front wishbone rear bushes need replacing as they are starting to rattle around a bit.
I'm looking at replacing both sides myself (Complete arms), is this an easy job?

From what I can tell, its three bolts and its out?

Any specialist tools needed?


Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

not simple, but not hard, more an awkward job than anything IMO as bolts can be siezed etc.

have a read here, may be something that helps you out :thumb:

also if you google fordwiki, there is a step by step guide on that for changing a wishbone on a mk3 ford mondeo, which should be somewhat similar


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

No specialist tools just awkward as said by mick. There a 5 min job when ya have done a few. 
A spray with wd40 half hour before might help as the bolts can sieze up. So can the bolts internally, as in sieze the the bush sleeve
15 & 18mm iirc


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Very similar to the MK2 Mondeo but I think one bolt it horizontal instead of both vertical. My brother has the same car and did his recently. I also wrote a guide for the Mondeo, which may help you - http://www.talkford.com/topic/117207-mk12-guide-to-fitting-lower-armswishbones/


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys, and thank you Pezzza for the guide!

I'm going to give it a go, seems straight forward enough. :thumb:


----------

